# Molex 4 pin to Ampseal 35 pin adapter?



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Easy to make, just get the two connectors, and pins and make one.

Have to power up the controller through B- and KSI at least.


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

Let's assume that it's not something that I would prefer to make myself, would you know where I could buy one?


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

What is the lowest voltage that I could power my controller on, in order to run the programmer?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Which 1238 is it? 12V would be enough to program it.

Do you need a full harness? or just a means to program?


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

1238-7501
I would like a full harness and spyglass if I can get them.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Email me and I can assist with getting you that.

Where'd you get the 1238? Is it matched with a motor.


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

eBay.
I doubt it.
The motor is an AC75 that I got from eBay in a separate transaction.


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

Travis, I emailed you this question earlier today?


----------

